# Market Price Summary of Collectibles 2.0



## piske (Aug 10, 2016)

*market price summary
of collectibles*

version 2.0







*see post #6 for 2016 TBT fair sales tracking! please read through the 'updates' spoiler below for more information!*​



The intent of this thread is to provide visibility to recent sales of tradeable collectibles in the TBT Marketplace. The primary goal is to provide ranges and average prices of sales in one comprehensive thread.

The pricing provided here is simply a collection of the market (see below for methodology) and prices are suggestions. *These prices are in no way "official" *; you are not obligated to buy/sell collectibles at these prices.



Spoiler:  ↠ hello! and thank yous




Hello everyone! ( ◞･౪･) I'm pechue and I've been a member of TBT for about 10 months. I am very excited and honored to take over this summary from Sholee.

Special thanks to Sholee for entrusting me to continue on with the guide. I appreciate your guidance in understanding methodology and in assisting with my million questions while I prepared this version.






Spoiler:  ↠ methodology




The methodology from Sholee's guide will be maintained in this version of the summary. Recent prices, and average prices when applicable, will be documented for *tradeable* collectibles. 


Outliers (extremely high or extremely low prices) will *not* be incorporated in a) price ranges and b) if/when averaging, *unless *sales consistently trend towards these prices. This is to avoid skewing the pricing.


If the number of recent sales is too low, averages will not be calculated. Only a range will be provided.


Data collections will be reserved for sales that take place publicly within the TBT Marketplace. Bells refer to forum currency (more information on forum currency can be found in the resources section).
*As the time of publishing this summary...*

For the sake of consistency and continuity, I will transfer the pricing currently provided in Sholee's guide. As I collect more data, changes in ranges and averages will be reflected accordingly.

If you have any questions about this section, please don't hesitate to ask!






Spoiler:  ↠ please continue to help update the summary!




Please help this summary grow! Post what you've sold and bought your tradeable collectibles for. The more data we have, the better the guide. There may be times when I may miss a thread/sale, so please don't hesitate to reply here!

THANK YOU! (٭?̧̧̧ω?̧̧̧٭)






Spoiler:  ↠ past summaries/guides and resources




*Past Summaries* (most recent to oldest):


Sholee's Market Price Summary of Collectibles

Skyfall's Guide of Past Prices of Collectibles

Lassy's Guide of suggested median prices for collectibles

*General Resources*:


Collectibles Wiki

The Bell System Beginner's Guide

oath2order's Sending Bells and Collectibles to Another User








Spoiler:  ↠ updates - 8/25/16





*8.11.16* - weird doll moved from 'miscellany' to 'halloween' section

*8.14.16* - peach, red carnation, yellow candy trending up in the first half of August

*8.25.16* - special fair update below!

*2016 TBT fair sales tracking section in post #6*

*how it will work*

Due to the fluctuations that are bound to happen post-event, I will be documenting all sales of TBT fair collectibles that take place for TBT currency (consistent with how all other collectible sales are tracked) - collectible for collectible sales/estimations of value will not be tracked as there is no way to accurately document the sale. 


Sales will be added as they happen, so if you do not see a spoiler for a certain collectible, it is because a recent sale has not yet occurred.

*updates to the 'TBT fair' section in post #4*

All feathers now have their previous pricing in spoilers titled as "historical" (except for the black feather as this is new this year). Please continue to reference these prices if you wish as they were simply transferred from Sholee's guide. 


New collectibles, ex. wands, will remain as n/a as there are no historical sales.


Collectibles that did not return to the fair this year, ex. balloons and pinwheel, will retain their current ranges/averages.
After the anticipated mad selling/buying of these particular collectibles dies down, I will make updates to the pricing ranges.


----------



## piske (Aug 10, 2016)

birthstones

_birthstones are unique in that they may only be gifted one time
_
_recent sales: 200 - 600 bells_
_avg. price: n/a_

*january to december*
(stocked in-shop on the first of each month, price 299 bells)










































cakes​







*cake* (aka "stale cake")_recent sales: 200 - 350 bells__avg. price: 300 bells_



*chocolate cake*_recent sales: 500 - 950 bells__avg. price: n/a_



*tasty cake* (stocked in-shop, price 29 bells)_recent sales: 1 - 29 bells__avg. price: n/a_






doubutsu no mori​







*ど* (aka "cyan house")_recent sales: 600 - 900 bells__avg. price: 740 bells_



*う* (aka "pink house")_recent sales: 1.2k - 1.9k bells__avg. price: 1.5k bells_



*ぶ* (aka "turquoise house")_recent sales: 2.8k - 5k bells__avg. price: 3.5k bells_



*つ* (aka "blue house")_recent sales: 5k - 7k bells__avg. price: 6k bells_



*の* (aka "yellow house")_recent sales: 11k - 13k bells__avg. price: 12k bells_



*森* (aka "green letter")_recent sales: 2.9k - 5k bells__avg. price: 3.8k bells_


----------



## piske (Aug 10, 2016)

easter​







*candy egg*_recent sales: 500 - 1.3k bells__avg. price: n/a_



*classic easter egg*_recent sales: 800 - 1.5k bells__avg. price: n/a_



*dark egg*_recent sales: 6k - 8k bells__avg. price: n/a_



*pikachu egg*_recent sales: 475 - 700 bells__avg. price: n/a_



*regular egg*_recent sales: 200 - 650 bells__avg. price: n/a_



*sakura egg*_recent sales: 500 - 950 bells__avg. price: n/a_



*togepi egg*_recent sales: 2.3k - 4k bells__avg. price: n/a_



*waluigi egg*_recent sales: 600 - 1k bells__avg. price: n/a_



*yoshi egg*_recent sales: 4k - 5k bells__avg. price: n/a_







flowers​







*red cosmos*_recent sales: 1 - 39 bells__avg. price: n/a_



*white cosmos*_recent sales: 1 - 39 bells__avg. price: n/a_



*yellow cosmos*_recent sales: 1 - 39 bells__avg. price: n/a_



*red pansy* (stocked in-shop, price 39 bells)_recent sales: 1 - 39 bells__avg. price: n/a_



*white pansy* (stocked in-shop, price 39 bells)_recent sales: 1 - 39 bells__avg. price: n/a_



*yellow pansy* (stocked in-shop, price 39 bells)_recent sales: 1 - 39 bells__avg. price: n/a_



*pink carnation*_recent sales: 250 - 400 bells__avg. price: n/a_



*red carnation*_recent sales: 180 - 250 bells__avg. price: n/a_






fruit​







*apple*_recent sales: 1k - 1.2k bells__avg. price: n/a_



*cherry*_recent sales: 60 - 150 bells__avg. price: n/a_



*orange* (stocked in-shop, price 79 bells)_recent sales: 1 - 79 bells__avg. price: n/a_



*peach*_recent sales: 850 - 900 bells__avg. price: n/a_



*pear* (stocked in-shop, price 39 bells)_recent sales: 1 - 39 bells__avg. price: n/a_


----------



## piske (Aug 10, 2016)

halloween​







*blue candy*_recent sales: 1.5k - 2k bells__avg. price: n/a_



*green candy*_recent sales: 300 - 400 bells__avg. price: n/a_



*red candy*_recent sales: 20 - 40 bells__avg. price: n/a_



*yellow candy*_recent sales: 35 - 70 bells__avg. price: n/a_



*ancient candle*_recent sales: 145 - 250 bells__avg. price: n/a_



*pumpkin cupcake*_recent sales: 195 - 300 bells__avg. price: n/a_



*voodoo doll*_recent sales: 200 - 300 bells__avg. price: n/a_



*weird doll*_recent sales: n/a__avg. price: n/a_






TBT beach party​







*ice cream swirl*_recent sales: 550 - 700 bells__avg. price_: n/a



*popsicle*_recent sales: 900 - 1.4k bells__avg. price: n/a_






TBT fair​







*blue balloon*_recent sales: 2k - 2.4k bells__avg.price: n/a_



*green balloon*_recent sales: 1.2k - 2k bells__avg. price: n/a_



*black feather*_recent sales: n/a__avg.price: n/a_



*blue feather*


Spoiler: historical



_recent sales: 1.5k - 1.6k bells_


_avg.price: n/a_



*green feather*


Spoiler: historical



_recent sales: 1.4k - 1.9k bells_


_avg.price: n/a_



*pink feather*


Spoiler: historical



_recent sales: 18k - 21k bells_


_avg.price: n/a_



*purple feather*


Spoiler: historical



_recent sales: 6k - 17k bells_


_avg.price: n/a_



*red feather*


Spoiler: historical



_recent sales: 1k - 2k bells_


_avg.price: n/a_



*white feather*


Spoiler: historical



_recent sales: 25k - 35k bells_


_avg.price: n/a_



*yellow feather*


Spoiler: historical



_recent sales: 3k - 4k bells_


_avg.price: n/a_



*flower glow wand*_recent sales: n/a__avg.price: n/a_



*heart glow wand*_recent sales: n/a__avg.price: n/a_



*star glow wand*_recent sales: n/a__avg.price: n/a_



*pinwheel*_recent sales: 14k - 25k bells__avg.price: n/a_


----------



## piske (Aug 10, 2016)

miscellany​







*party popper*_recent sales: 15k - 16k bells__avg. price: n/a_



*pokeball*_recent sales: 19k - 23.5k bells__avg. price: n/a_



*shamrock*_recent sales: 275 - 500 bells__avg. price: n/a_



*toy hammer*_recent sales: 3.2k - 7.5k bells__avg. price: n/a_


----------



## piske (Aug 10, 2016)

2016 TBT fair sales tracking​

*please read update spoiler in the introductory post for full details on this section*​




Spoiler: flower glow wand




*8.24.16* - sold for 4.5k
*8.27.16* - sold for 2.5k
*8.27.16* - sold for 2.5k
*8.27.16* - sold for 2.5k






Spoiler: heart glow wand




*8.25.16* - sold for 3k
*8.27.16* - sold for 2.5k






Spoiler: pink feather




*8.22.16* - sold for 10k






Spoiler: purple feather




*8.27.16* - sold for 4.5k


----------



## piske (Aug 10, 2016)

reserved


----------



## piske (Aug 10, 2016)

reserved


----------



## piske (Aug 10, 2016)

reserved


----------



## piske (Aug 10, 2016)

reserved


----------



## piske (Aug 10, 2016)

*open!*








Thank you everyone for your patience, the thread is now open!​


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 10, 2016)

In first!

congrats on da gig, you gonna do great! 

(but, i think you misspelled "smamrock..")


----------



## roseflower (Aug 10, 2016)

Thank you for taking care of the guide


----------



## Sholee (Aug 10, 2016)

woot woot!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks for taking over this guide!!


----------



## Tensu (Aug 10, 2016)

Wow! Looks great!


----------



## Chicha (Aug 10, 2016)

Wow, it looks really good! Thanks for taking over the guide & good luck on running it! ;v;


----------



## piske (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks everyone! ｡◕‿◕｡


----------



## Maruchan (Aug 10, 2016)

*Congrats!* 
Looking good there, peche!
Thanks for continuing the Guide <3



​


----------



## piske (Aug 10, 2016)

Thank you, Maruchan! I hope to do a good job!  . (▰˘◡˘▰) .


----------



## Cascade (Aug 10, 2016)

Goodluck with this pechue


----------



## piske (Aug 10, 2016)

Ah, thank you Candice ( ◞･౪･)


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2016)

Amazing and clean looking guide. I wish you all the best with this!

One recommendation: When the Weird Doll is unhidden, its put in the 'Halloween' category under the shop tab. It might be more accurate to place it with the other halloween collectibles, rather than Misc.?


----------



## piske (Aug 11, 2016)

Jacob said:


> Amazing and clean looking guide. I wish you all the best with this!
> 
> One recommendation: When the Weird Doll is unhidden, its put in the 'Halloween' category under the shop tab. It might be more accurate to place it with the other halloween collectibles, rather than Misc.?



Thank you! And thank you for the information! I've updated the front page to include the weird doll in the 'halloween' section (*?∀｀).。o○


----------



## Yeosin (Aug 11, 2016)

Togepi egg sales have been closer to 3-5k when I've been buying / selling them, but beyond that everything here seems to be pretty accurate to what I've been using!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## piske (Aug 11, 2016)

ThatOneCcj said:


> Togepi egg sales have been closer to 3-5k when I've been buying / selling them, but beyond that everything here seems to be pretty accurate to what I've been using!  Keep up the great work!



Thank you! I will take that into my collection! I'm going to be reviewing ranges over the course of the week. I started out with the numbers from Sholee's guide as a starting point c:


----------



## Chrystina (Aug 11, 2016)

woo everything looks great c: good luck maintaining it!


----------



## piske (Aug 11, 2016)

Thank you very much! c:


----------



## Corrie (Aug 11, 2016)

Ohmigosh thank you for putting an updates spoiler in! It was hard to see what was updated in the older guides. XP


----------



## Sholee (Aug 11, 2016)

Corrie said:


> Ohmigosh thank you for putting an updates spoiler in! It was hard to see what was updated in the older guides. XP



I also really like the updates section too!  Guide is looking great!


----------



## piske (Aug 11, 2016)

Thank you, Sholee! I had a great foundation to start with (๑˃̵ᴗ˂̵)و


----------



## Mints (Aug 11, 2016)

ur doing great sweet cheeks (◕‿◕✿)


----------



## jiny (Aug 11, 2016)

ahhh this looks great!! (๑?̀ㅂ?́)و✧


----------



## piske (Aug 11, 2016)

Thank you Mints + kianli, my dears! :>


----------



## Chicha (Aug 11, 2016)

Sold a Pikachu Egg for 585 TBT.


----------



## piske (Aug 11, 2016)

Yay! First data report, thank you! :>


----------



## Skyfall (Aug 11, 2016)

Yay!  So happy to see another reincarnation of the "Guide"... looking good, and much, much luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piske (Aug 11, 2016)

Skyfall said:


> Yay!  So happy to see another reincarnation of the "Guide"... looking good, and much, much luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you for the luck, Skyfall -- means a lot coming from you!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 11, 2016)

This looks really nice!  Good luck maintaining it! ^^


----------



## piske (Aug 11, 2016)

Thank you! :> planning to do some collecting/scrubbing this weekend c:


----------



## Sholee (Aug 12, 2016)

Sold the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mori letter for 4.5k


----------



## piske (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks, Sholee! :>


----------



## hestu (Aug 12, 2016)

Sold 2 peaches for 850 each and an apple for 1k


----------



## piske (Aug 12, 2016)

hillaruhsaur said:


> Sold 2 peaches for 850 each and an apple for 1k



yay, thank you :>

lol I promise to stop commenting on every post soon ; v ; just happy to get some data replies! :>


----------



## Sholee (Aug 13, 2016)

bumps for you


----------



## piske (Aug 13, 2016)

Sholee said:


> bumps for you



Heh, heh I was going to do it when I woke up and you beat me to it! XD thanks, Sholee! Updating is my mini-project today c:


----------



## Cascade (Aug 13, 2016)

Choco cake and apple dropped the price now?


----------



## piske (Aug 13, 2016)

Candice said:


> Choco cake and apple dropped the price now?



I haven't done any updating on the ranges yet, so those are the previous prices from Sholee's guide, so yes, I'd say those are accurate recordings!


----------



## piske (Aug 13, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## piske (Aug 14, 2016)

Update added today! Not sure how often the trending updates will be made, I'd like to collect some more data over the month to determine appropriate cadence for updates/averaging possibilities.

Please keep providing sales data to this thread! c:


----------



## Sholee (Aug 15, 2016)

BUMPS!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 15, 2016)

Sold a december birthstone and voodoo doll for 550 tbt


----------



## piske (Aug 15, 2016)

Sholee said:


> BUMPS!!



Thanks, Sholee! :>



Cadbberry said:


> Sold a december birthstone and voodoo doll for 550 tbt



Thanks, Cad! :> Do you know the breakout for each? Or was it a pairing?


----------



## Cascade (Aug 15, 2016)

Bought Popsicle for 1.2k c:


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 15, 2016)

pechue said:


> Thanks, Sholee! :>
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Cad! :> Do you know the breakout for each? Or was it a pairing?



It was a pairing


----------



## piske (Aug 15, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> It was a pairing



Ok, thank you for confirming :>


----------



## piske (Aug 16, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Sholee (Aug 17, 2016)

pechue said:


> Bump!



^^


----------



## Sholee (Aug 17, 2016)

pokeball purchased for 15k


----------



## piske (Aug 18, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Sholee (Aug 19, 2016)

​


----------



## piske (Aug 19, 2016)

Cute bump, Sholee! Thank you!


----------



## Sholee (Aug 19, 2016)

pokeball purchased for 18k


----------



## piske (Aug 19, 2016)

Wow! You are on a roll! GO SHOLEE :>


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 19, 2016)

pechue said:


> Wow! You are on a roll! GO SHOLEE :>



I think she's tryna catch them all!


----------



## piske (Aug 20, 2016)

Bump!

​


----------



## Skyfall (Aug 21, 2016)

Bumpers!


----------



## piske (Aug 21, 2016)

Skyfall said:


> Bumpers!



Thank you, Skyfall! :>


----------



## piske (Aug 21, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Charlise (Aug 21, 2016)

I purchased a yellow cosmo for 15 bells.


----------



## piske (Aug 21, 2016)

Charlise said:


> I purchased a yellow cosmo for 15 bells.



Thank you! :>


----------



## piske (Aug 21, 2016)

Wrong thread! XD


----------



## Sholee (Aug 22, 2016)

so curious how much the new collectibles will be worth​


----------



## piske (Aug 22, 2016)

Sholee said:


> so curious how much the new collectibles will be worth​



Me too! I've already had someone ask me about guesstimates and I was like, I have no clue! xD


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 22, 2016)

someone told me 25-30k tbt for dark feather, but i dunno.  i say, more!!


----------



## Sholee (Aug 22, 2016)

King Dad said:


> someone told me 25-30k tbt for dark feather, but i dunno.  i say, more!!



But people always expect the feathers to be a recurring thing with the TBT Fair, so I'm not sure who would be willing to pay that much for it when they could wait til next year.


----------



## piske (Aug 22, 2016)

Sholee said:


> But people always expect the feathers to be a recurring thing with the TBT Fair, so I'm not sure who would be willing to pay that much for it when they could wait til next year.



I guessed pricing similar to the dark egg right after Easter but I can't remember what those prices were...was it around 10k?


----------



## Sholee (Aug 22, 2016)

pechue said:


> I guessed pricing similar to the dark egg right after Easter but I can't remember what those prices were...was it around 10k?



Probably more since there's only 10 black feathers right now whereas the dark egg had a good amount that was distributed. King dad may be right in the 25 - 30k range but I'm not sure how much rich tbt'ers there are on the forums anymore.


----------



## piske (Aug 22, 2016)

Sholee said:


> Probably more since there's only 10 black feathers right now whereas the dark egg had a good amount that was distributed. King dad may be right in the 25 - 30k range but I'm not sure how much rich tbt'ers there are on the forums anymore.



Yeah, I guess the actual purchases will tell us :>


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 22, 2016)

Sholee said:


> But people always expect the feathers to be a recurring thing with the TBT Fair, so I'm not sure who would be willing to pay that much for it when they could wait til next year.





Sholee said:


> Probably more since there's only 10 black feathers right now whereas the dark egg had a good amount that was distributed. King dad may be right in the 25 - 30k range but I'm not sure how much rich tbt'ers there are on the forums anymore.



well the white feathers were priced in the 25k+ range before this Fair, so I don't see why dark feathers would be less.  

i think they will restock 15 for the contest winners so there will end up being 25 total, which still i think makes it the rarest collectible here that's actually owned by active members.  

one thing to keep in mind re the dark egg, is there was a lack of consensus about whether or not it was... attractive.... lol.


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 22, 2016)

Sold a Spring Shamrock for 500 tbt, a Candy egg for 1.2k, and a pear for 10 tbt


----------



## Kirbystarship (Aug 22, 2016)

Sold pink feather for 10k.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 22, 2016)

sold a white and red cosmos for 10tbt ea. a few days ago


----------



## Tensu (Aug 23, 2016)

Bump ^^


----------



## cornimer (Aug 23, 2016)

I traded my star glow wand for a yoshi easter egg yesterday 

Also sold a green candy for 300 tbt


----------



## piske (Aug 23, 2016)

Hey everyone -- apologies for the lack of updates! I will be making a few, hopefully tonight/tomorrow:


Will add a separate section for recent fair sales on the front page. I think it makes more sense to list all sales and not try to provide ranges or averages until the "dust settles" so-to-speak :>


For collectibles that are sold on a more rare basis ex. pokeballs, I will be documenting recent sales in lieu of ranges and averages. Ranges and averages from Sholee's guide will still be provided but in a spoiler. I think this is more representative/helpful as a guide.
*Thanks to everyone who has provided data/bumped over the past few days (?◡?♡).:｡*


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Bought a voodoo doll for 300 tbt.


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 23, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Bought a voodoo doll for 300 tbt.



I can confirm this!


----------



## piske (Aug 23, 2016)

Sorry folks, full updates will have to be tomorrow, I'm wiped out from work and I can't look at another spreadsheet lol >_> keep posting prices though c:


----------



## Sholee (Aug 24, 2016)

​


----------



## piske (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks, Sholee! :> another rough one BUT I WILL MAKE SOME SORT OF UPDATE GOSH DARNIT might be late tonight though -3-


----------



## Holla (Aug 24, 2016)

I know there must be some sort of valid reason, but how come the Pink Feather is worth more than the Purple Feather? They are both just as rare (only 75 ever sold) and they both cost the same number of tickets (25) in the shop? 

I'm just curious as the odds of me ever selling my feather are rather slim.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2016)

Flower wand for 4.5k ^-^


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 24, 2016)

Holla said:


> I know there must be some sort of valid reason, but how come the Pink Feather is worth more than the Purple Feather? They are both just as rare (only 75 ever sold) and they both cost the same number of tickets (25) in the shop?
> 
> I'm just curious as the odds of me ever selling my feather are rather slim.



There are less pink in rotation then purple. A lot of pink feather holders have left the site.


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 24, 2016)

Holla said:


> I know there must be some sort of valid reason, but how come the Pink Feather is worth more than the Purple Feather? They are both just as rare (only 75 ever sold) and they both cost the same number of tickets (25) in the shop?
> 
> I'm just curious as the odds of me ever selling my feather are rather slim.



I remember just a few months ago people were going crazy for purple feather;  the marketplace fluctuates and these things are kinda cyclical....

also, i wouldnt say pink feather is worth more, even if it has a higher recent sales activity...  
the guide doesn't dictate worth, it simply documents recent marketplace sales activity...


----------



## Sholee (Aug 25, 2016)

and... so the madness begins! Starting to see sales for the new fair collectibles! 

Also on the purple/pink debate, personally I just like pink more.


----------



## Franny (Aug 25, 2016)

sold a purple feather for the equivalent of 9800 tbt
and bought a flower wand for the equivalent of 5,800 tbt


----------



## SharJoY (Aug 25, 2016)

If I had participated this year, I would have tried for the dark feather first, and then the pink if I did not get enough tickets for the dark.  The pink would have gone well with the pink carnations and clovers as far as a lineup goes for me.....so maybe that is why more are going for the pink


----------



## piske (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello everyone! I apologize for the delay, I know a few fair collectible sales have already occurred -3- please see below for updates! I've also provided this information in the 'updates' spoiler in my introductory post. I will also be updating the guide with sales of other collectibles from the past week and a half or so.

Apologies again for the delay and thank you for continuing to provide sales/bumps! ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ



*2016 TBT fair sales tracking section in post #6*

*how it will work*


Due to the fluctuations that are bound to happen post-event, I will be documenting all sales of TBT fair collectibles that take place for TBT currency (consistent with how all other collectible sales are tracked) - collectible for collectible sales/estimations of value will not be tracked as there is no way to accurately document the sale. 


Sales will be added as they happen, so if you do not see a spoiler for a certain collectible, it is because a recent sale has not yet occurred.

*updates to the 'TBT fair' section in post #4*


All feathers now have their previous pricing in spoilers titled as "historical" (except for the black feather as this is new this year). Please continue to reference these prices if you wish as they were simply transferred from Sholee's guide. 


New collectibles, ex. wands, will remain as n/a as there are no historical sales.


Collectibles that did not return to the fair this year, ex. balloons and pinwheel, will retain their current ranges/averages.
After the anticipated mad selling/buying of these particular collectibles dies down, I will make updates to the pricing ranges.


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 25, 2016)

Sold a Yoshi egg for 3.5k


----------



## Sholee (Aug 25, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> Sold a Yoshi egg for 3.5k



I can confirm this! ^^


----------



## pipty (Aug 25, 2016)

Heart wand sold for 3k


----------



## piske (Aug 25, 2016)

megumin said:


> Heart wand sold for 3k



Thank you! I've added it to the front page :>


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 25, 2016)

Sold a Classic Easter Egg for 1k


----------



## piske (Aug 25, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> Sold a Classic Easter Egg for 1k



Thank you, Cad! Adding it to my list of To Dos~ -3-


----------



## Cascade (Aug 25, 2016)

Bought teal house for 3.2k


----------



## piske (Aug 25, 2016)

Cascade said:


> Bought teal house for 3.2k



Thank you, added to my list! :>


----------



## Maruchan (Aug 25, 2016)

◝( ′ㅂ`)و ̑̑









Bought 2x Easter Eggs for 700.


----------



## piske (Aug 25, 2016)

Maruchan said:


> ◝( ′ㅂ`)و ̑̑
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MARUCHAN :3

700 total, or 700 each?


----------



## Maruchan (Aug 25, 2016)

pechue said:


> MARUCHAN :3
> 
> 700 total, or 700 each?



PECHUE!
I wish I could say it's 700 each lol
nah it's 700 total...thank you! ^^


----------



## piske (Aug 25, 2016)

Maruchan said:


> PECHUE!
> I wish I could say it's 700 each lol
> nah it's 700 total...thank you! ^^



Got, it! THANK YOU :>


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 25, 2016)

pechue said:


> Got, it! THANK YOU :>



ayyy- no need to apologize for any delays to this guide, bc
(1)  there haven't been any significant delays; and
(2)  its a voluntary task you've undertaken, and any updates when you get around to it are good enough for us!!!


----------



## piske (Aug 25, 2016)

King Dad said:


> ayyy- no need to apologize for any delays to this guide, bc
> (1)  there haven't been any significant delays; and
> (2)  its a voluntary task you've undertaken, and any updates when you get around to it are good enough for us!!!



you're too kind, King Dad -3-


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 25, 2016)

pechue said:


> you're too kind, King Dad -3-



ah denada, it's nice of you to take over this project.  

btw, fwiw, I view this as the Market Summary 3.0, as Skyfall took the original basic guide and turned it into the more comprehensive resource it has become, and then Sholee's excellent continuation imo is the 2.0 version...


----------



## piske (Aug 25, 2016)

King Dad said:


> ah denada, it's nice of you to take over this project.
> 
> btw, fwiw, I view this as the Market Summary 3.0, as Skyfall took the original basic guide and turned it into the more comprehensive resource it has become, and then Sholee's excellent continuation imo is the 2.0 version...



ah, I see~ but since Sholee and I had the same exact title, we just thought it made sense to use 2.0 instead :> also, I don't think I was around for Skyfall's so I didn't know that was a true predecessor to Sholee's whoops -3- thanks for the history lesson!


----------



## piske (Aug 25, 2016)

double-post! whoops!


----------



## Sholee (Aug 25, 2016)

King Dad said:


> ah denada, it's nice of you to take over this project.
> 
> btw, fwiw, I view this as the Market Summary 3.0, as Skyfall took the original basic guide and turned it into the more comprehensive resource it has become, and then Sholee's excellent continuation imo is the 2.0 version...




This would be 4.0 then since Lassy was the first one to start this. 

Lassy -> Skyfall -> Sholee -> pechue


----------



## piske (Aug 25, 2016)

Sholee said:


> This would be 4.0 then since Lassy was the first one to start this.
> 
> Lassy -> Skyfall -> Sholee -> pechue



haha I knew that, but I feel like mine is very similar to yours in both layout and methodology (since I picked your brain a whole bunch!) so, I think mine REALLY is 2.0 of yours :>


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2016)

Oh hi to the new price thread runner! 

Just sold a heart wand for 1.4k.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 26, 2016)

^^just bought heart wand for 1.4  ;}


----------



## Maruchan (Aug 26, 2016)

Bought 2x 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 at 1k each, 

and 2x 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at 3k each. Thank you! C:


----------



## Sholee (Aug 26, 2016)

​


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 26, 2016)

looks like there's a glitch on this thread.  maybe a bump will clear it up...


----------



## Sholee (Aug 26, 2016)

King Dad said:


> looks like there's a glitch on this thread.  maybe a bump will clear it up...



yeah I was having problems viewing the new posts, seems to have fixed itself now.


----------



## Chicha (Aug 26, 2016)

Sold a green candy for 350.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

toukool said:


> Sold a green candy for 350.



I can confirm this. c:


----------



## hestu (Aug 26, 2016)

Bought a blue feather for 1.5k


----------



## piske (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks everyone! Actual updates to ranges etc. for other collectibles will take place this weekend. will need a break in between work -3-


----------



## piske (Aug 26, 2016)

BUMP!


----------



## pipty (Aug 27, 2016)

Sold a flower wand for 2.5k


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2016)

megumin said:


> Sold a flower wand for 2.5k



Thank you! added to the front page~


----------



## Witch (Aug 27, 2016)

Buy a heart glow wand by 2.5 k


----------



## Maruchan (Aug 27, 2016)

megumin said:


> Sold a flower wand for 2.5k



^ Confirming this! ^
Bought the flower wand as a gift for a friend, and you made it possible! Thanks again megumin <3


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2016)

Witch said:


> Buy a heart glow wand by 2.5 k



Thank you, Witch! c: added to the front page~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Maruchan said:


> ^ Confirming this! ^
> Bought the flower wand as a gift for a friend, and you made it possible! Thanks again megumin <3



Thanks, Maruchan!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 27, 2016)

Sold a shamrock for 250.


----------



## Witch (Aug 27, 2016)

Buy a flower wand by 2.5 c:


----------



## Maruchan (Aug 27, 2016)

< Bought 1 for 3.5k






 < Bought 1 for 1k






 < Bought 1 for 350 


Thank you! ^3^


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2016)

Maruchan said:


> < Bought 1 for 3.5k
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awh, look at all of those adorable eggies xD I love it~


----------



## Witch (Aug 27, 2016)

Buy another flower wand by 2.5


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2016)

Witch said:


> Buy another flower wand by 2.5



Added!


----------



## pipty (Aug 27, 2016)

Purple feather bought for 4.5k!


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2016)

megumin said:


> Purple feather bought for 4.5k!



awesome, first data for that for this fair! thank you! :>


----------



## Bloody_House (Aug 27, 2016)

megumin said:


> Purple feather bought for 4.5k!



Confirming! Sold a purple feather for 4.5k!


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2016)

Bloody_House said:


> Confirming! Sold a purple feather for 4.5k!



Thanks so much for confirming! :> added to front page~


----------



## hestu (Aug 27, 2016)

pechue said:


> awesome, first data for that for this fair! thank you! :>



Oh I bought a purple feather for 7ktbt + PH stuff worth about 5k tbt


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 27, 2016)

yeah that 4.5k is such a severe outlier for a purple feather price, it deserves an asterisk.  

soembody else sold one this week i thought for 8k tbt plus another 3k worth of stuff from flight rising or pokeheroees or something...


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2016)

King Dad said:


> yeah that 4.5k is such a severe outlier for a purple feather price, it deserves an asterisk.
> 
> soembody else sold one this week i thought for 8k tbt plus another 3k worth of stuff from flight rising or pokeheroees or something...



I don't expect the fair collectibles to follow any kind of predictable or historical pricing at this point in the game, it's too close to the actual event. that's why I am recording all sales and the historical price ranges are still provided. it's likely people won't follow those anyway, but both historical prices and recent sales will be provided and buyers/sellers can make their own decisions from there.

Also, I'm not including sales for items that are not strictly in TBT because there isn't a way to convert other currency.


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 27, 2016)

pechue said:


> I don't expect the fair collectibles to follow any kind of predictable or historical pricing at this point in the game, it's too close to the actual event. that's why I am recording all sales and the historical price ranges are still provided. it's likely people won't follow those anyway, but both historical prices and recent sales will be provided and buyers/sellers can make their own decisions from there.
> 
> Also, I'm not including sales for items that are not strictly in TBT because there isn't a way to convert other currency.



understood-- 
but sometimes for a particular transaction it's obvious that a seller or buyer hasn't researched the market....


----------



## pandapples (Aug 27, 2016)

I can see why you wouldn't want to include parts of sales that aren't fully tbt, but I think every part of the deal should be accounted for to make the summary accurate. For instance, the pink feather wasn't sold for only 10k tbt, there were collectibles added to make it about 12k total. I think omitting these things makes it become a little misleading.


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 27, 2016)

the problem is, the veteran buyers who are shall we say... aggressive?...  will use the 4.5k and point to that to convince noobs that its a proper market price for a purple feather..   

even tho the other transactions have some non-tbt component, the tbt component still far exceeds the 4.5k tbt price for that one transaction, which by itself paints an inaccurate picture.  just wondering if there's some way to reference those (perhaps "7k tbt + items from another forum" for example)


----------



## Coach (Aug 27, 2016)

Oh, I don't think this has been posted, I got my pokeball for a Party Popper + 3k TBT


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2016)

pandapples said:


> I can see why you wouldn't want to include parts of sales that aren't fully tbt, but I think every part of the deal should be accounted for to make the summary accurate. For instance, the pink feather wasn't sold for only 10k tbt, there were collectibles added to make it about 12k total. I think omitting these things makes it become a little misleading.



At the time of collecting the data, the thread in reference does not mention an additional currency was added into the sale. I will follow-up with the seller for clarification. Please understand that I will not have visibility into every thread at every point. But thank you for the tip! c:



King Dad said:


> the problem is, the veteran buyers who are shall we say... aggressive?...  will use the 4.5k and point to that to convince noobs that its a proper market price for a purple feather..
> 
> even tho the other transactions have some non-tbt component, the tbt component still far exceeds the 4.5k tbt price for that one transaction, which by itself paints an inaccurate picture.  just wondering if there's some way to reference those (perhaps "7k tbt + items from another forum" for example)



Again, both historical pricing and current sales have been provided; it is the perogative of the seller/buyer to do research or be quote-unquote "fair" in their pricing. Lower prices don't necessarily mean intentional gouging either, it could simply be the current trend in pricing for that particular collectible. If someone is trying to sell someone on an "unfair" price on purpose, I can't possibly know the motivation simply from observing a transaction.

For the combos, I could reference those as "other sales" but again, since there isn't a good way to convert non-TBT currency to a TBT value, I don't know how much more helpful it would be in determining a selling/buying point.

Lastly, there is no requirement for anyone to personally adhere to this summary nor to the methodology I have chosen, so feel free to use/not use the summary as you see fit c: or feel free to create something yourself, which I think the community would welcome so more resources would be available to all sellers and buyers~


----------



## pandapples (Aug 27, 2016)

pechue said:


> At the time of collecting the data, the thread in reference does not mention an additional currency was added into the sale. I will follow-up with the seller for clarification. Please understand that I will not have visibility into every thread at every point. But thank you for the tip! c:



I was the buyer, which I probably should've clarified when I VM'd you that day. And yeah I totally understand no worries!


----------



## Sholee (Aug 28, 2016)

​


----------



## Tensu (Aug 28, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 29, 2016)

I have a question. What would the market price be for the sea bass collectible if they have any? And what about the coelacanth collectible?


----------



## Tensu (Aug 29, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I have a question. What would the market price be for the sea bass collectible if they have any? And what about the coelacanth collectible?



That's impossible to say. It would likely have to do with the stock and cost.


----------

